# igb driver, static loaded module or dynamic loaded - that is the question



## j4ck (Aug 23, 2015)

I've recently found out that loading igb(4) driver (or any other network device driver) dynamically causes poor performance at heavy traffics. When I test 4 simultaneous connection with high traffic (and igb(4) driver is loaded using kldload(8)), after about 30 seconds, the system crashes. But when I compile the kernel with igb module statically, I don't have any problems. What is the difference between loading this module dynamically and loading statically?


----------



## kpa (Aug 23, 2015)

There is no difference at all. All drivers that can be linked to the kernel statically are initially built as .ko modules that are the loadable modules. What you are seeing must be caused by something else.


----------

